# Off Topic --100 Things every man needs in his garage



## jhoff310 (May 16, 2010)

My son is 14 and is looking ahead to the future and asked me "Dad what are the top 100 things I need in my garage when I buy a house?"
Kinda hard to come up with only 100 if you use all the crap in your garage like I do. Heres some things I came up with
1.a complete socket set Metric and Standard
2. Air Compressor
3. a wide variety of wrenches
4. A wide variety of screwdrivers
5. Cordless tools Drill, recip saw etc...
6. Files and rasps
7. An assortment of nuts and bolts
8. 2 car jacks and jackstands
9. battery charger
10. Generator for WSHTF

what can you guys come up with....this should be interesting

Jeff


----------



## CWME (May 16, 2010)

Work Bench
Bench Vise
Large selection of QUALITY drill bits
Drill Doctor
Impact wrench, electric or air driven
Clamps, pipe clamps, c clamps etc. Multipe lengths etc. Large C clamp for retracting brake calipers. 
WD-40
Duct tape
Teflon tape
Propane torch
Cutting torch with rose bud and welding tips
Mig Welder with Aluminum conversion
Metal cut off saw
Metal cutting Bandsaw
Grinders, Chain grinder, assortment of bench grinders with different stones. Also need a wire wheel and a buffing wheel
Chop saw station, Preferably Norm Abrahms, works great.
Drill Press
Band Saw
Metal Lathe, 10" works for now. Use it to make all sorts of replacement parts
Assortment of measuring tools. Tapes, rulers with different graduations etc
Belt sander, stationary and hand held
MOST IMPORTANT... 
Delta 3hp Unisaw. NOTHING is worse than trying to use a POS table saw. 

That is a good start for now... So many other little things that he will figure out as projects come up.

P.S. Best advice to give him, buy a BIG garage to start of with. The "I can expand when needed" thinking turns to "I wish i had bought bigger" real fast. My 30X70 workshop/garage is already too small after 5 years.


----------



## Jon E (May 16, 2010)

17. duct tape
21. large sledge hammer
23. 20' length of 3/8" chain with grab hooks
47. CA glue
55. 12" drywall trowel/knife
59. 50', 12 ga extension cord
66. staple gun and staples
72. battery charger
80. cat litter (for oil spills!)
88. empty #10 cans
91. flashlight
100. beer

y'all can fill in the rest.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 16, 2010)

More room???


----------



## hanniedog (May 16, 2010)

Two things not listed yet, tool calender with bikini clad women and a clock so you know when it's beerthirty.


----------



## Maplekid (May 16, 2010)

*Chainsaw!*

1. Chainsaw!


----------



## CWME (May 16, 2010)

Maplekid said:


> 1. Chainsaw!



When my new MS-460 comes in she is sleeping on the pillow beside me. Shame on you for leaving your saws in the Garage!

JK


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 16, 2010)

truck, trailer, tractor, ATV, splitter.....


----------



## svon89 (May 16, 2010)

Brass hammer
Lead head hammer
Roll around drawer unit with a metal top to put parts as they come off.
Several rare earth magnets scattered throughout the shop. That way when metal filing finds its way behind the goggles and into your eye you know where to find them. Usually pops the junk right out.

Someone said CA glue. Makes a great quick bandaid too (NOTE: may be toxic, but I have had to do it a few times. Stopped deep gash bleeding.)

More space, bigger shop. Put drawers under all the work benches. Make the work benches the same height as the table saw, then you can use it to support sheet stock.


----------



## logging22 (May 16, 2010)

Fridge for the beer.
Can to put empty beer cans.
Beer to put in the fridge.
Something to sell to buy the beer.
Beer opener(if you like bottles without twisty caps).
Beer signs.
Beer steins.
Beer boxes(storage only)
Beer kegs(make good gas tanks)
I miss anything?


----------



## unclemoustache (May 16, 2010)

Hope I'm not duplicating:

eye and ear protection (good to keep a set by each noisy tool)
box of rags
wood stove and A/C unit (or good vent fan)
deer horns (great for hanging all the rolls of different kinds of tape)
buckets and/or bins of miscelaneous hardware (screws, nuts, bolts, hinges, etc)
LOTS of electrical outlets and good lighting


----------



## unclemoustache (May 16, 2010)

Oh yes - army cot for sleeping when the wife kicks you out of the house!!!!


----------



## MostShady1 (May 16, 2010)

Why has nobody mentioned a few scantily clad ladies to cheer you on (and distract you) while you work?


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 16, 2010)

All of the above and a picture of his girl friend thumb tacked to the wall. 

If married, it better be a picture of his wife.


----------



## howellhandmade (May 16, 2010)

+1 on the lathe. Every bloke needs a lathe.

Jack


----------



## AIM (May 17, 2010)

A broom. 
For the rare times one actually cleans the dump up.


----------



## belgian (May 17, 2010)

AIM said:


> A broom.
> For the rare times one actually cleans the dump up.



most important tool ever, especially for a youngster.

I am surprised nobody mentioned a radio. it gets turned on the second I enter my workshop....nothing is motivating better than a good tune


----------



## cedarman (May 17, 2010)

Couple things for entertainment and such

1. Killer sound system w/ speakers mounted in the rafters of the building
2. Pool table (1" slate so people can dance on top of it too)
3. neon beer signs/party lights to set the moods
4. sink
5. satellite tv
6. tv in each corner of the garage hooked to satellite
7. bar
8. beer bong
9. woodstove!!! there a party in itself. great conversation piece. and I heat a drafty 40x40 building w/ 14 ft ceilings nicely

its funny, Believe it or not I have 95% of the tools and such you guys mentioned plus these above. I can go from rebuilding a motor or building a doghouse to nite club scene in 10 minutes

Last woodstove/UFC/x-mas party I had we had probably 85 people over. Plenty of beer, plenty of women. good times I must say.


----------



## beerman6 (May 17, 2010)

A 2 post lift! 

and a tall ceiling.


----------



## cedarman (May 17, 2010)

a loft to store stuff in. my wife love filling my garage w/ her junk.

and make sure you insulate before you move in. im insulating now w/ all my junk off the walls and in the middle of the garage. looks like a bomb went off


----------



## cedarman (May 17, 2010)

a lean to on the outside for your firewood and dog kennel


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 17, 2010)

1. Jim Beam - Red Stag
2. Maker's Mark
3. Kegerator
4. Channellock pliers
5. Duct Tape
6. Baler wire - especially if you own a Ford.


----------



## jddodge (May 17, 2010)

*100 things in the garage*

A funnel attached to the wall that drains outside (how many times has the neighbor driven up when you were pissing out the front of the pole shed)


----------



## Wolfcsm (May 17, 2010)

Maplekid said:


> 1. Chainsaw!



One! 5 or better 10, for those with CAD

Hal


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 17, 2010)

67 mustang GT 500.:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE (May 17, 2010)

CWME said:


> Work Bench
> Bench Vise
> Large selection of QUALITY drill bits
> Drill Doctor
> ...



With a unifence!


----------



## RVALUE (May 17, 2010)

hanniedog said:


> Two things not listed yet, tool calender with bikini clad women and a clock so you know when it's beerthirty.



Can't tell time by the sun?


----------



## time warp (May 17, 2010)

A lock on the outside to keep people out but also a lock on the inside to keep people out.


----------



## jhoff310 (May 17, 2010)

AIM said:


> A broom.
> For the rare times one actually cleans the dump up.



oh I take it you saw the pictures of my garage too?

I have crap all over the floor, my dad wanted to borrow my 24" cresent wrench the other day and complained about the place being worse than ground zero


----------



## CWME (May 17, 2010)

time warp said:


> A lock on the outside to keep people out but also a lock on the inside to keep people out.



This might be the best suggestion yet


----------



## angelo c (May 17, 2010)

A young guy needs his dad or grandpa to show him how to use all the cool toys...er tools. Nothing better then bonding with the young uns over a torch full of slag on a welded up angle Iron. 

If you aint welding it back together at some point you ain't running it hard enough !!!

Some of my fondest memories are of my dad and brother showing me how to UN-screwup some of my dumbest ideas.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (May 18, 2010)

jddodge said:


> A funnel attached to the wall that drains outside (how many times has the neighbor driven up when you were pissing out the front of the pole shed)



If I used a funnel it would ruin my "natural organic weed control program" that I have developed to control the weeds in my gravel driveway.


----------



## cedarman (May 18, 2010)

A bathroom w sink and toilet!!!

You dont know how many times Ive got that morning cup of java in me and had to go back inside.

It aint cuz I had to piss either


----------



## beerman6 (May 18, 2010)

cedarman said:


> A bathroom w sink and toilet!!!
> 
> You dont know how many times Ive got that morning cup of java in me and had to go back inside.
> 
> It aint cuz I had to piss either


 yep,my barn is 150' from the house,thats a long walk when you are pushing cotton....


----------



## CWME (May 18, 2010)

cedarman said:


> A bathroom w sink and toilet!!!
> 
> You dont know how many times Ive got that morning cup of java in me and had to go back inside.
> 
> It aint cuz I had to piss either



Just use the pile of sawdust under the table saw... The dog does:bang:


----------



## belgian (May 18, 2010)

cedarman said:


> Couple things for entertainment and such
> 
> 1. Killer sound system w/ speakers mounted in the rafters of the building
> 2. Pool table (1" slate so people can dance on top of it too)
> ...



Wow, you have beaten all of us.... that sounds like heaven for a gearhead like me. I just missed the dancing pole, LOLOL.


I gotta talk to my wife while I need to make a new investment in da garage


----------



## belgian (May 18, 2010)

:


jddodge said:


> A funnel attached to the wall that drains outside (how many times has the neighbor driven up when you were pissing out the front of the pole shed)



That's funny but oh so true. My wife hates it when I hit that cherry tree in front of the garage. Last time the neighbour's wife was giving me the evil eye also....I had not seen her sitting on the porch enjoying a sunbath:blush::blush:


----------



## Butch(OH) (May 18, 2010)

Most of the above and a big ole sign 

THERE IS A REASON YOU SEE THE TOOL YOU WISH TO BORROW
I DONT LEND THEM OUT


----------



## LEES WOODC (May 18, 2010)

Take him to an estate auction with tools and get him started cheap with a toolbox and some wrenches of his own. It will teach him the value of a dollar and finding a bargain along with getting him started.Take a Craftsman catalog with you to the auction so you know what a deal is.

I'm 40 and have every tool under the sun and every time i open either my tool chest or rolling shop I get that shiver and pride feeling of what I've built up over the years. Quality tools from auctions and close out sales ON THE CHEAP. And a great sense of pride by being able to fix anything.


----------



## jhoff310 (May 18, 2010)

LEES WOODC said:


> Take him to an estate auction with tools and get him started cheap with a toolbox and some wrenches of his own. It will teach him the value of a dollar and finding a bargain along with getting him started.Take a Craftsman catalog with you to the auction so you know what a deal is.
> 
> I'm 40 and have every tool under the sun and every time i open either my tool chest or rolling shop I get that shiver and pride feeling of what I've built up over the years. Quality tools from auctions and close out sales ON THE CHEAP. And a great sense of pride by being able to fix anything.




Yeah thats a great feeling. I'm only 32 and have the tools of 3 men. Most were purchased and the rest were obtained thru barter work, hauling jobs or finding them at the scrapyard. You know you have a problem when you have more money wrapped up in tools than your house is worth. 

Jeff


----------



## JJuday (May 18, 2010)

Alarm system......how about a dog with a history of mental illness!


----------



## wdchuck (May 18, 2010)

Thorough tap/die set, fine/course, metric/standard.

A small light that attaches to your ball cap. Also good for pickin nightcrawlers. 

Lights, and more lights. 

Heat for winter. Fan or even window A/C for summer.

Creeper or at least a piece of thick cardboard or carpet for sliding under the vehicle. 

Pig mats, oil sorb, sawdust in a lidded bucket.

Coffee pot and Alka Seltzer/bottle of aspirin on top of the beer fridge. 

Goop or other waterless handcleaner, container of babywipes. 

Rodent boxes with poison blocks. Nothing worse than a new pair of gloves containing a nest. 

220v ac and 110vac receptacles throughout the garage. 

Antifatigue workmat to stand on. He's young now, but it'll payoff when he's older. Piece of cardboard or foamback carpet can help too. 

Vernier gauge, depth gauge, caliper gauge.

Library of repair manuals; vehicles, marine, two cycle, four cycle, small engine, etc....

Comfortable seating for deep thinking


----------



## unclemoustache (May 18, 2010)

belgian said:


> :Last time the neighbour's wife was giving me the evil eye also....I had not seen her sitting on the porch enjoying a sunbath:blush::blush:



Ah, soaking up the golden rays. At least she wasn't soaking up your golden shower!!




jhoff310 said:


> Yeah thats a great feeling. I'm only 32 and have the tools of 3 men.



Which three? Somebody walked off with my pressure washer a few years ago - was it you???




wdchuck said:


> Comfortable seating for deep thinking



I'm not sure most of us know what that is....


----------



## MO-Iron (May 18, 2010)

Let me add one of my favorite's, a good Ironworker with a notcher is a must in my shop. Ok, that is a little extravagant for the home garage, but I love having one. 
I will also agree that a small metal lathe is a must have.

MO-Iron


----------



## jerryw66 (May 18, 2010)

Nice list guys, did anybody mention the honored bridgeport mill?


----------



## loadthestove (May 19, 2010)

A good fire extinguisher,might prevent a small fire becoming a big one..


----------



## CWME (May 19, 2010)

jerryw66 said:


> Nice list guys, did anybody mention the honored bridgeport mill?



If you can find one... It has been on my list for a few years now... Thinking of getting one from Grizzly instead of trying to find the elusive bridgeport.

Thought I had one 2 years ago from CL. It looked great, price was $700 with some assesories. The guy forgot to mention until after I looked at it and said I would take it that he was having an auction for it the following Sat. "Bidding starts at $700" he told me. I was not impressed. :censored:

So another tidbit to pass onto your boy, learn that it takes all kinds of people, idiots included, to run this world. Learning to have Patience when forced to deal with said idiots will take him far.


----------



## cedarman (May 19, 2010)

belgian said:


> Wow, you have beaten all of us.... that sounds like heaven for a gearhead like me. I just missed the dancing pole, LOLOL.
> 
> 
> I gotta talk to my wife while I need to make a new investment in da garage



haha!! im 27 w/ no kids. im sure my party pad and tool collection will change/slow down when kids come along. but until then, PARTY ON!!!


----------



## cedarman (May 19, 2010)

LEES WOODC said:


> Take him to an estate auction with tools and get him started cheap with a toolbox and some wrenches of his own. It will teach him the value of a dollar and finding a bargain along with getting him started.Take a Craftsman catalog with you to the auction so you know what a deal is.
> 
> I'm 40 and have every tool under the sun and every time i open either my tool chest or rolling shop I get that shiver and pride feeling of what I've built up over the years. Quality tools from auctions and close out sales ON THE CHEAP. And a great sense of pride by being able to fix anything.



EXACTLY!!! I went to an farmers auction back in 07'. I went there with a 100 dollar bill. When I left there I couldnt have fit a tooth pick in the back of my truck. bought everything from hardware to tools. 

I really dont see the need to buy new handtools, esp craftsman. I guess If i made my living with them it would be different... 80% of my tools are second hand. they workgreat and are taken care of so....

I get the same shiver too!!! my late father was a farmer and I know he would be proud to see how his chicken farm has evolved through my sweat, time and money over the years...


----------



## headleyj (May 19, 2010)

my take on it all (didn't read all the responses so far)
- HEAT
- Radio
- Running water
- Electricity
- Plenty of room (good luck with that one)
- As tall of ceilings as you can afford
- The biggest doors you can afford
- Old tin/ rusted signs
- Plenty of lighting (the fewer the shadows the better IMO)
- Compressed Air (jacks around perimeter preferred)
- Yes to the scantily clad chick calendar 
- Place for the dog next to the heat source 
- Place for kiddos tools cause you know he/ she/ they look up to ya and want to mimic you

That's what comes to mind


----------



## demographic (May 19, 2010)

As one of the expensive items is a big tool chest with lots of drawers I figure that if he gets one of those the tools that fill it come as if by magic.

The odd tool doesn't cost much and you can get one when you need that tool but a tool chest is a big purchase and takes a bit of saving up for, well it did for me anyway.

Oh and if you can get a tool that used to be his grandfathers then do so, its nice having lots of new tools but its nicer to have something your grandfather used for years and still works a treat.


----------



## LEES WOODC (May 20, 2010)

cedarman said:


> EXACTLY!!! I went to an farmers auction back in 07'. I went there with a 100 dollar bill. When I left there I couldnt have fit a tooth pick in the back of my truck. bought everything from hardware to tools.
> 
> I really dont see the need to buy new handtools, esp craftsman. I guess If i made my living with them it would be different... 80% of my tools are second hand. they workgreat and are taken care of so....
> 
> I get the same shiver too!!! my late father was a farmer and I know he would be proud to see how his chicken farm has evolved through my sweat, time and money over the years...




Nothing like comin' home with a truckload of "dollar box lots" or a tool chest stuffed for $20 is there!

Coe rocks!


----------



## some zilch (May 23, 2010)

o/a torch set
beer
engine crane


----------



## stihl sawing (May 23, 2010)

Maplekid said:


> 1. Chainsaw!


Don't you mean SEVERAL Chansaws. More room would be top of my list.


----------



## Lurch2 (May 24, 2010)

*room*

More room is a pipe dream. You'd just pack more crap in it and still have no space to work.


----------



## sdt7618 (May 24, 2010)

jddodge said:


> A funnel attached to the wall that drains outside (how many times has the neighbor driven up when you were pissing out the front of the pole shed)




love it!!


----------



## taylor6400 (May 24, 2010)

Water/sink (said before)
Water Heater
Presure Washer
Few Chamois
Drain in Floor
Large floor Squigee
Scoop Shovel
Large tin dust pan

No, i dont wash cars in my garage...but i do park in my (heated) garage in the winter and the winter snow/road crud sucks to clean up. But i squigee it all to the drain and let the snow all melt then scoop (oh yeah, added to list) it up.


----------



## fubar2 (May 24, 2010)

1. pair worn panties that smell like your old girlfriend.


----------



## CWME (May 24, 2010)

fubar2 said:


> 1. pair worn panties that smell like your old girlfriend.



Um, not for you to try on I hope...


----------



## fubar2 (May 24, 2010)

CWME said:


> Um, not for you to try on I hope...



Whatever trips your trigger there big boy.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 25, 2010)

gotta have a bag of floor dry.


----------



## wvlogger (May 25, 2010)

A large assortment of screws,nuts, pins bolts, any kind of fastener you can think of. trust me you will one day need them


----------



## Cerran (May 25, 2010)

Other things every guy needs in the garage:

Vise Grips (Two Styles Needle Nose and Regular)
Pipe Wrenches
Pegboard to hang tools and organize
Worm Drive Circular Saw
Torque Wrench (Dial Type and Click Type)
Multimeter
Dwell Tach
Timing Light
Punch Set
File Set
Pad Sander
Chop Saw/Sliding Miter Saw


----------



## mechnut (May 25, 2010)

*Soapstone and a concrete floor*

Soapstone and a concrete floor.

I'm finishing a bachelors in mechanical engineering, and i have the best 3-dimensional CAD programs available. 

But it seems that no matter how much design and thought i put into a project, at some point in the construction phase my father and i will be hunched over a spot on the floor, sketching ideas with soapstone, or tracing out layout lines for welding frames....


----------

